# Looking for help on rod eye replacement/fix



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a few small freshwater rods where I need the eyes fixed (the inside of the eye has come out) - I'm in the Foley, AL area - any suggestions?


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

_The Rod Room _ on Canal Road in Orange Beach.


----------



## chasingtails (Jul 11, 2013)

The rod room is Very expensive and has Long wait times. I had J & M do some for me in a few days and was very reasonable... in Orange Beach on canal road


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

If you still need the rods repaired give me a shout. I'm in Pensacola but my friend drives over from Foley this way a few days a week.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

https://m.facebook.com/TBTCustomRods/
This guy built a few rods for me and he is in Foley. Great work and recommended to me by the Rodroom.


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

BigFishKB does very good work and is extremely reasonable.


----------

